# USB-Geräte mit VB erkennen



## aurora_mk (9. Juni 2006)

Ich möchte mit Visual Basic 6.0 Enterprise ein Programm schreiben, das einen angeschlossenen Memory Stick Duo Pro erkennt und den Laufwerksbuchstaben erkennt. Weiterhin möchte ich einen eingegebenen Text als Volumenamen verwenden, habe aber keine Ahnung, wie beide Vorhaben zu realisieren sind... Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich dies machen könnte? Weitere Hinweise zu Verwaltungsmöglichkeiten dieses Gerätes per Visual Basic sind willkommen!
Jaja, vll sollte ich das wissen, bin aber noch eher ein Anfänger... 

Vielmals Danke im voraus!


----------



## D@nger (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
sieh dir das mal an:


> Dim Drive1(26) As Boolean
> Dim KnownDrive(26) As Boolean
> Private Sub Form_Load()
> If App.PrevInstance Then End
> ...



Timer auf False und Intervall 1000.
P.S. Deine VB-Version ist nicht zufällig auf Englisch?


----------



## aurora_mk (9. Juni 2006)

Ja, meine Version ist englisch. Warum? Ist das von Bedeutung?

Danke schonmal für den vielen Quelltext, obwohl ich da nicht so ganz durchblicke...^^


----------

